# Interior wood siding



## Ditchmonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm not a fan of drywall. I'd prefer to use something like

THIS (note I'm not interested in this particular product it's just an example). What are peoples general opinions on this kind of siding? Should I be worried about the increased fire danger over drywall?


----------



## joecaption (Apr 15, 2015)

Why not just use paneling?
There is no fire hazard if it's installed over dry wall.


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Apr 15, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Why not just use paneling?
> There is no fire hazard if it's installed over dry wall.



We live in the country and I am on the lookout for salvage wood. Is it common to install wood paneling over drywall?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 15, 2015)

Ditchmonkey said:


> We live in the country and I am on the lookout for salvage wood. Is it common to install wood paneling over drywall?


If you have drywall I would leave it up and go over it.


----------



## DFBonnett (Apr 16, 2015)

Ditchmonkey said:


> We live in the country and I am on the lookout for salvage wood. Is it common to install wood paneling over drywall?



AFAIK, here in New Jerky, drywall is mandatory under paneling as a fire stop. You may wish to check your local codes.


----------



## havasu (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry for being late to this party. I just looked at the example and realized that stuff was 1/8" thick and was priced at $280 for 20 square feet? Yikes!


----------



## Ditchmonkey (Apr 16, 2015)

havasu said:


> Sorry for being late to this party. I just looked at the example and realized that stuff was 1/8" thick and was priced at $280 for 20 square feet? Yikes!



Yeah that was just the first page I found to link to as an example. I have no interest in that product. Sounds like wood paneling isn't really going to get me away from the need for drywall.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wood paneling is fairly thin unless you buy the really expensive products. The layer of drywall is good for fire and also makes the product feel much more solid.


----------

